# Grafityp CSR Plotter



## Plotter2 (1. November 2008)

Moin, moin,

ich habe einen alten Grafityp CSR Plotter bekommen, den ich auch ohne größere Probleme zum laufen bekommen habe.
Allerdings fängt er nach der 1. Zeile an zu spinnen und das Messer fährt quer über die Folie und der Folientransport läuft wie wild.
Der Fehler tritt immer an der gleichen Stelle auf.

Software: SignGo

Schnittstelle: COM 2 

Bisherige Lösungsversuche:
- den Pufferspeicher für COM2 verkleinert
- Schnittgeschwindigkeit im Schneideprogramm geändert
- einen Uraltrechner mit Win 98 versucht
- Pentium 4 Rechner mit 1.8 Gh Win XP
- Verschiedene Flow Protokolle

Ich habe schon von diesen Problem gelesen, aber ohne Lösung


----------



## Sylance (9. November 2008)

Gibt es eineMmöglichkeit die firmware des Plotters upzudaten?


----------

